# Battery For Older G10's



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I wonder if somebody could help me. I bought an old style chunky G10 and I got the battery at the same time. I found a post here that said a 395 or SR927 (same battery) was the type but this battery is about half the size it needs to be to make contacts inside the watch. Can anyone see what I have done wrong here?

Many Thanks in advance.

Micky.


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

I have now found a battery type that works. I thought I would answer my own post to help others like me that have spent a lot of time looking into this. I have searched this forum for the answers, checked the web and sent an e-mail to Silvermans. I was quite surprised that the information was not readily available. I took a guess at the battery type based on the dimentions of the battery and the voltage being the same as the battery type sugested on a post here being 1.55V(the battery type suggested here was the wrong size. I hope the voltage was correct!) The voltage of the next model G10's is also 1.55v. Plenty of info available for this model










In this picture you can see that the older 1980 G10 is on the left with the larger battery hatch. The battery in the picture is the one suggested on this forum which is too small.(battery type 395) The battery I am using currently is a 389. The watch is running well with this battery.

I also wanted to post this to show that I am not a new collector who can't be bothered to research or give anything back to the community. Please correct me if I have posted anything wrong here. I wouldn't want others to use the wrong battery size if it could damage their watches.

Many Thanks.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i think the info was on tz-uk if you search there


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

ditchdiger said:


> i think the info was on tz-uk if you search there


Awesome thank you very much ditchdigger. I checked and found out that the older thicker G10's use all different types of batteries depending on there age. The post here was not incorrect as there is one type of thicker G10 that uses a 395 battery but it is a later model than mine. Apologies to the poster on that one. Here is all the details should anybody need it in future for all the different years ...

1980: First pattern. No-oval dial. 13mm thick, crystal to caseback. AS/ESA 536.121 movement, no jewels. 386 battery. Battery hatch on centre line.

1982: Second pattern. Logo has oval. Everything else same as first pattern.

1983: Third pattern, variant A. Logo has oval. 11.8mm thick, crystal to caseback. ESA 947.121 movement, seven jewels. 386 battery. Battery hatch offset.

1984, 1985: Third pattern, variant B. Same as variant A except movement is ETA 555.112 (marked Marinium), battery is 394 and battery hatch is on centre line.

1987 on: Fourth pattern. Logo has oval. 10.2mm thick, crystal to caseback. ETA/ESA 955.114 movement (and other equivalents), seven jewels. 395 battery. Battery hatch on centre line.

These features have been observed over the years. Some watches may differ, particularly in regard to movements, if they have been repaired or modified over the years. Also equivalent movements may have been substituted from new.


----------

